# Communications Dispatcher (Contractor) - (3 vacancies)



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*"In an effort to save money, We have chosen to forgo full time positions and well, screw you all if you don't like it!"
A foot in the door, a second job, a retirement position. It's all good for those who don't need a full time job.*

Communications Dispatcher (Contractor) - (3 vacancies)
Institution:
*Framingham State University*

Location:
Framingham, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/02/2017

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

About Framingham State University:
yada yada yada

Job Description:

GENERAL STATEMENT OF DUTIES: Framingham State University currently seeks (3) three part-time dispatchers in University Police Department. Job responsibilities will include answering business and information calls; answering and processing all emergency calls in a timely fashion; maintaining direct radio communication with University Police Officers, Town of Framingham Police & Fire; Mass State Police, Maintaining daily log in a timely fashion; answering and monitoring calls from campus emergency phones, University AT&T - PTT phones, emergency lab phones and emergency elevator phones; monitoring over 80 CCTV digital surveillance cameras; taking in and recording all found property; deactivating University identification cards from restricted persons; querying registration and warrant checks for field Officers; filing maintenance request for determined campus deficiencies; serving window/counter traffic and issuing temporary parking passes and assisting with parking decal applications and correspondence as well as other related duties as required. Dispatchers will be required to complete Power Phone dispatcher training; and maintain CPR, first aid and LEAPS/DCJIS/NCIC certification. Operate computer aided dispatch systems and emergency notification programs.

Additional Information:

These are part-time, non-benefited, contractor positions. The work schedule includes a maximum of sixteen hours per week, at a rate of $14.94 per hour. *Please note, there are (3) three vacancies.

Shifts available are as follows:

*Friday night 11:00 p.m. into Saturday morning 7:00 a.m.
*Saturday 7:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.
*Saturday 3:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.
*Saturday 11:00 p.m. into Sunday 7:00 a.m.
*Sunday 7:00 a.m. to 3:00 p.m.
*Sunday 3:00 p.m. to 11:00 p.m.

Framingham State University conducts Criminal Offender Record Information (CORI) checks relative to prior criminal convictions and pending cases, as well as Sex Offender Registry Information (SORI) checks relative to prior sexual offenses committed as an adult or juvenile on final candidates prior to an offer of employment for all positions. Framingham State University requires specific written authorization to conduct background checks. Failure to provide such authorization shall preclude your application from receiving further consideration.

Framingham State University is an equal opportunity/affirmative action employer.

Members of underrepresented groups, minorities, women, veterans, persons with disabilities, and all persons committed to diversity and inclusive excellence are strongly encouraged to apply.

Application Instructions:

Candidates must apply online by submitting a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information for three professional references.

For full consideration, application materials must be received by March 14, 2017.

Framingham State University only accepts application materials through our online application system. We are unable to accept application materials through mail, email, fax, or hand delivery. If you experience technical issues with the online application process, please submit a helpdesk ticket.

Framingham State University understands that persons with specific disabilities may need assistance with the job application process and/or with the interview process. For confidential assistance, please contact the Human Resources Office at 508-626-4530 or [email protected].

MINIMUM QUALIFICATIONS:

*Candidates must have completed High School, or GED, and must be computer literate.
PREFERRED QUALIFICATIONS: 
*Previous dispatching experience in a public safety environment

PI97074014
*Application Information*
Contact:
Office of Human Resources
Framingham State University

Phone:
508-626-4530

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/5xbzb2pjgm


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Wonder what the salary would be. I assume higher as they are not paying benefits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Oh never mind found it. Horrible pay


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

